
Oracle vs. Google: Android P Is for Poisoned Platform - s3r3nity
http://www.zdnet.com/article/android-p-is-for-poisoned-platform/
======
thrillgore
Is this a sponsored content article Oracle paid for?

Fuck this guy for not knowing a damn thing he's talking about, and Fuck Oracle
too.

